# Tile leveling stuff



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

I think are few guys on here are using this system. I'd love to hear their reviews.

I like the metal reusable straps. The fact that it has it's very own carrying case ...........that alone is reason enough to spend my wife's Christmas present budget on it.

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


___________
Mike


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

One vote against the LASH system here. The curve on the clips was a significant issue for me, for a wall installation of large format tile. You must use a trowel with a deep notch - 3/8 is a good idea. If you don't use a large notch/thick mortar layer, and you clamp down hard to flatten the curve, when you release the clips the curve releases and tries to pop your tiles off.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> One vote against the LASH system here. The curve on the clips was a significant issue for me, for a wall installation of large format tile. You must use a trowel with a deep notch - 3/8 is a good idea. If you don't use a large notch/thick mortar layer, and you clamp down hard to flatten the curve, when you release the clips the curve releases and tries to pop your tiles off.


My first attempt with the LASH system didn't turn out so hot. For 12 x 12's, my tile guy (I'm getting away from tiling myself) tried it reluctantly, but made an issue with using too much thinset. We scrapped it on that job. The job turned out "fine enough" without it, but not enough for me. I either need another tile guy...or a better system with a thinner base.


----------

